
All-Star Lineup Invests in MakerBot - ph0rque
http://www.makerbot.com/blog/2011/08/23/all-star-lineup-invests-in-makerbot/
======
gallamine
10M in funding for an open hardware company - this is big news! Remember when
people laughed at RedHat?

------
joshu
Yay! Congrats us!

------
nanospider
This is awesome!

------
marshray
Oh great. Here come the IP lawyers.

